# Share your dreams for 2013



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

What do you dream will happen in the year 2013?

Some of mine
* That I will (finally) move into my own place
* That I will finally overcome my fear of the telephone.
* That people will not be so easily judgemental
* For society as a whole to become more friendly and accepting.
* That you (and me) get to make some more terrific friends.
* That everyone's SA becomes easier to handle

What would you like to happen next year???


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

I want a girlfriend (or, more specifically, a dating life), to get into a PhD program, live on my own and to strengthen the friendships I made this year. Also, I want to spend more time doing charity.


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm gonna take my first steps to overcome my SA. I'll start by stopping with messing up my own life (e.g. going to bed 2-3 hours earlier, etc.). Next thing I don't know, I'm not good at planning. Maybe I should learn how to plan next year haha.


----------



## Donness (Dec 2, 2012)

Find a girl who I can connect with and love.

I'm sick of meeting girls who just want to be friends and random hookups.


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing  

They are awesome dreams, I hope you can all make them a reality


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

-I want to get all A's next semester and the Fall semester 2013. 

-I want to make better friends who aren't mean and jealous

-I want to beat SA


----------



## Oh Hell No (Dec 20, 2012)

I want to go to University in September.
I want to get a part-time job in a clothes shop. (it's a mini ambition of mine. )
Want to make at least one more close friend.
Want to come out to my Dad and his side of the family.
A boyfriend who I actually want and not just for settling with.
Go back to the gym and feel the benefits.

So better start. :b


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

*Get a job
*Get a new phone
*Go on a trip somewhere
*Tell a certain girl that I like her


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Job and a girlfriend


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

I can be fluent in both English and Chinese/Korean ;( Aizzzzz


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Get associates Degree
Get awesome, introverted friends
Get a easy nice job
Move to Memphis with my dad
Get out more


----------



## Nightless (Sep 28, 2012)

- Get 6's and 7's (The equivalent of A's in America) only
- Control my temper
- Step out of my comfort zone/be more outgoing
- Be happier
- Exercise more and eat right


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Get a girlfriend and a job.


----------



## PapaJohn (Nov 15, 2012)

*Dress better
*Get in better shape
*Get my driving license 
*Get a scuba cert
*Find a girlfriend
*Quit my lousy factor job
*Apply to a diving school


----------



## kino (Nov 18, 2012)

to be able to go out side for more than an hour with out having a panic attack.


----------



## Glowaway (Dec 18, 2012)

I would like to be more comfortable with myself
Find somebody to love me
Learn how to drive
Take kickboxing classes, maybe?


----------



## Sniper Wolf (Oct 19, 2012)

1. Get shredded like zyzz
2. Job
3. Gf??? Friends???
4. go to college get good grades or trade school


----------



## madman (Aug 23, 2012)

1.I want to understand myself. I feel like I'm different, strange, I'm left handed (only one in my classroom and whole family), I look a little bit different than my family (I have black hair while half of them are blonde and I have a little darker skin than them. I'm introverted, SA? I feel like I'm an outcast and nobody is similar to me. I want to be like others. Sometimes when I talk to somebody I don't know am I weird or its him.
2.I want to start my social life, going out with others, going to parties.
3.I want to stop being scared of people and facebook and feel safe.
4.Not to have enemies, avoiding people like them, especially when I was younger some people used to make fun of me and told embarrassing things about me.
5.If I got rid off social anxiety
I dream about having my first girlfriend (I think girls like me and I could get normal, modest, pretty girlfriend) but my anxiety is the reason why I dont have many friends or girl.
Generally I think that first four goals are extremely hard for me but if I overcome SA and problems linked with society I will have girlfriend and Ill be happy. Anything is possible.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

quit smoking meth for good.

get my ged

go to college


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Find love. Not likely, but I can dream...


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Get a drivers license and buy a toyota gt86!  (one day!!!)


----------



## Mandachii (Nov 29, 2012)

I want to overcome my anxiety by accomplishing the following things:

1) Finally getting a job.
2) Attending the gym and dance classes more often (I'm only going twice a week so far).
3) Putting more effort into looking cute when I go out. I like make-up and clothes, but I don't spend as much time on it as I should.
4) Finding the courage to talk to new people and making new friends.
3) Continue practicing my driving with my dad (hopefully getting my G2).
5) Finally learning how to cook.

I'd like a boyfriend too, but that's not as important to me as overcoming my anxiety. Seeing as I have a low self-esteem, I feel like I should probably learn to love myself first before I get into a serious relationship. :X


----------



## Kaila19 (Dec 28, 2012)

To get my GED
To get a job
To finally get my Temporary Permit
To start Paralegal Studies
To make new friends
To get a boyfriend 
To actually order my own food or buy my own things


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

I NEED TO GET MY DRIVERS LICENSE!!! I'm getting tired of not having it.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Basically start a new life for myself
* Make new friends
* Girlfriend 
* Produce some music I actually like
* Find some other passions
* Be more comfortable with myself
* More independence
* My full driver's license 
* Learning how to cook food would be nice lol

Yeah. Basically I wish myself all the best in the coming year, and the same for everyone else here. If not one of these things happen in 2013, I've still got many years to come.


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

My true dream... being with the girl I like.. But for that I'd need social skills and things like that.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

.: To do well in my writing course at uni.
.: Volunteer at an animal shelter.
.: Meet some lovely people at the aforementioned uni and animal shelter.
.: Get a new car.
.: I'm hoping to become more independent because I'll have to move out of home within the next two years. 
.: And I'd like some relationship experience.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hopefully that I will at least somewhat be less scared of talking to women and that I may actually go on a date or even get into a relationship/get a girlfriend. 

I hope to lose weight and get down to 180 pounds. I also hope by the end of the year to submit a story I am working on to a publisher.


----------



## greycardigan (Jul 23, 2012)

-I want to start being a lot healthier. Working out more and eating right, hopefully running a half-marathon in the fall.
-no skipping classes this term/overcome anxiety over going to school
-get a new job!!
-plan a trip somewhere far away (or even just a road trip)
-become more social and spend more time with people instead of on my butt online and watching tv while pigging out on junk!
-get out of debt and start saving money


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

-I want to find a part-time job that I can enjoy.
-I want to do well in my upcoming speech class.
-I want to improve my social skills so that I don't look so awkward when I'm talking to people.
-Work on handling my SA and the paranoia that comes with it.
-Travel


----------



## winterrose (Oct 23, 2011)

*I want to get a full-time job with benefits.
*I want to get closer to getting my license/get my license.
*I want to be able to call people on my smartphone.
*I want to plan a trip.
*I really wish for some friends especially. :s lol


----------



## Andrea91 (Oct 20, 2012)

Make new friends and feel better about myself once in my life. That's all I want 
Ohhh and lose some weight! LOL


----------



## Shockjaw (Aug 2, 2012)

1. Do a little better in college
2. Find a girlfriend who isn't shallow
3. Start drawing again and get a little better
4. Find better friends or find a happy medium with the ones I have. 
5. Finally get to say I 100% enjoy the life I have.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*I think alot of you have too many*

and you might fail, becuase you expect too much from yourselves, and might spread yourself too thin!!!

I am going to say a few, mostly easy ones;

I am going to live somewhere clean and kind i'm not picky

I am going to continue learning about dating and start actually dating and becoming more comfortable with the idea that all people can date, not just "other people"

I am going to learn a few things or improve a few skills - i'm not picky which ones

i'm going to get another job or income or some work so that I can make enough money (right now i'm on benefits)

That's it.


----------



## Shockjaw (Aug 2, 2012)

mzmz said:


> and you might fail, becuase you expect too much from yourselves, and might spread yourself too thin!!!
> 
> I am going to say a few, mostly easy ones;
> 
> ...


They are just dreams. Not like new years resolutions that we plan on keeping.


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

- get a better job

- i think i'd actually like to be in a relationship in 2013... really commit myself and be a GF. that one's gonna be tough :/ i dunno lol

- travel a lot more than these past few years

would be a kick-*** year if all that happened


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

- I plan on making new and better friends. The ones I have are complete jerks that I could do without (most of em anyway)

- Do yoga (I wanna try it)

- Date 

- Become WWE champion


----------



## introvertedkarlos (Dec 21, 2012)

i'd like to find a friend, and i'd like to change my mentality towards humans but i have little hope


----------



## ohmyglobladyrainicorn (Dec 7, 2012)

Mandachii said:


> I'd like a boyfriend too, but that's not as important to me as overcoming my anxiety. Seeing as I have a low self-esteem, I feel like I should probably learn to love myself first before I get into a serious relationship. :X


That is probably the best thing I've read on here so far. I honestly hope you get to love yourself. Good luck <33333333


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

stick it out in college... and find the man of my dreams.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't like making resolutions, but since these are dreams, I'll list a few.

- I really want to start exercising more and lose a few pounds - I've been slightly overweight for a majority of my life and it would be nice to be slimmer and healthier overall.

- I need to take either my SAT or ACT (or both.) I'm going to study a lot so I can at least get a decent score on them, at least I'll have the opportunity to take them again next year if I don't score too well.

- I'm not really all too concerned about relationships, but since I'm going into my Senior year next year, I'd like to at least maybe have the courage to ask someone out or something. If it doesn't happen, I'm perfectly fine with that. Again, that's just a dream. (Anyway I prefer college guys.) :lol

- I also want to read at least 25 different books throughout '13. It seems like a far stretch considering I only read about 2 or 3 this year, which made me feel kind of bad since I wasted most of my time on the internet and playing games.

Again, if I don't fulfil all of these, I don't mind. It would be nice to, but I won't beat myself up over it if I don't. These actually sound like resolutions now that I think about it..


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

- Get in better shape.

- Replace the useless habit of playing computer games with constructive things like reading.

- Eat better.


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

- Get in shape
- Get a girlfriend


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Once and for all, I want to lose all the weight I set out to lose.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ChampagneYear said:


> Once and for all, I want to lose all the weight I set out to lose.


Amen sista. Same here :yes


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

I wish the World would end.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

- Get driving license, steal my dad's car and drive it as fast as it can without crashing it
- Gain weight and get rid of this skinny body
- Get a job for summer and don't get fired like last summer
- Be less shy, pretend to be confident 
- Cut my hair by myself and don't fail at it
- Manage to dye my hair blond without making it orange or yellow
- Grow my nails long without accidentally breaking any nail
- Get rid of ugly acne scars on my face
- Learn how to make bombs
- Explode the school building when all my haters are inside of it


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dreams are for optimists, my only wish is that I can die in my sleep.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm keeping it simple and only sticking to two:

1. Staying motivated at things that I used to enjoy and kinda still enjoy
2. Being way less self-conscious + not giving a damn what people think.


----------



## Mina84 (Jan 2, 2011)

1. Spend less time online
2. Pass all exams
3. Overcome fear of telephone calls
4. Improve in "small talk"
5. Overcome SA once and for all!!!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Nothing..


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I want to be a better person


----------



## KentuckyFan (Dec 12, 2012)

-Complete P90x once
-Get a job
-Buy a street bike
-Get a friend (preferably a girl) who I can talk to about things and hang out with. 

Good luck to everyone in 2013. May the odds be ever in your favor  hehe


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

- to have a more positive mentality 
- get better at talking to people
- make friends in college
- get better grades
- apply to university
- get a job


----------



## Angelwing (Dec 25, 2012)

To attract a great boyfriend and be in a healthy and loving relationship...

To have a focus and stick to it

To take better care of myself


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Find myself a girl who I will love and cherish for the rest of my days. And she will do the same for me. And live happily ever after.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

- Do well in college
- Work part-time succesfully
- Be more optimistic
- Be a little easier on myself ..


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

1. Choose a right career path
2. Find and connect with like-minded people
3. Good health
4. Good wealth

I don't actually plan calender years. In fact these days I refer to my age for the feats I wanna achieve.


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

hope to get back into the gym


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Well I wouldn't mind to actually find a better job, new friends and a girlfriend, none of what I mentioned will actually happen and it will never happen.


----------



## Lone-Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)

Go outside more lol
Care about ppl more like i used to


----------



## Pensif (Jan 3, 2013)

1) Meet a single dateable girl of my age.
2) Beguin a relationship with her.
3) Make more friends.
4) Go to the cinema with somebody.
5) Do a trip (several days) with gf or friends.
6) Improve my piano improvisation skills.


----------



## Hawx79 (Dec 11, 2012)

1. getting rid of porn addiction
2. getting a six pack
3. getting a girlfriend
4. getting a better job
5. going on a travel to another country
6. increasing my bank account!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Get rid of the depression and finally be happy.


----------



## NightRunner (Jan 4, 2013)

-Find my niche in college
-Possibly find a girlfriend (or at least feel confident enough to stop worrying about it)
-Enjoy life more and worry less
-Start working on overcoming my SAD
-Get in better shape
-To be happier overall


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

* Get a guy to fool around with (a nice loyal one, not a jerk) 
*get a job
*get rid of my issues from the past...get healed
*happiness 
* new social circle. my old friends don't appreciate me...done hanging around with people who don't have time for me
*not be afraid of public speaking
*learn a language quickly 
*I wish I'll like my new college & make new friends in there.
*forgive people from the past...[hard one]
*stay positive
* *FUN*, *happiness, laughter & good times. *no stress & tears


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

*wishing I don't need to go through an operation this summer.
*wanting to go to driving lessons this summer.
*wanting a summer job.
*wanting to improve my people skills, reduce my anxiety, stress less.
*wanting to do exercise.
*wanting to find friends who would care about me and hang out.
*learn French.. maybe.
*read good books and movies.
*smile more


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

-get a job
-take a good amount of college classes
-meet new people/friends
-break my shell a little more 
-go out more
-buy a tablet, really missing drawing now
-beat my anxiety even more


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

- Get my GED
- Take better care of myself 


Those are the 2 things at the moment for me


----------



## Tallis (Mar 16, 2013)

- Playing the harp
- Finding a good friend
- Actually feeling like I'm alive
- Learning programming skills


----------



## Sadok (Mar 9, 2013)

- Winning the national programming olympiad
- Getting ridd of anxiety and living happy


----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)

being happy


----------



## Zinc (Mar 20, 2013)

I want to become more outgoing and a more interesting person.
Maybe a relationship with the opposite sex?
One can only dream.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm going to put serious effort into overcoming my SA by putting myself out there and going to support groups.

I'm going to go on a juicing fast, debating how long, and start running regularly. 

I'm going to try and write more.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

get a job
get rid of hospital bills
increase my gpa


----------



## Myluckystar (Sep 29, 2012)

Improve my thinking skills
Improve my grades 
Improve my writing 
Graduate 
Get in better shape
Gain an interesting skill
Read books & movies 
Fix Psychological health


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Live long enough to reach the release date of Pokémon X & Y and finish the said game.


----------



## Pappu (Mar 25, 2013)

1. Buy a car
2. Complete college with good grade
3. Go to university, make new friends, increase confidence


----------



## dw2465 (Oct 5, 2006)

-exercise more, get stronger
-gain more confidence in myself
-push myself to go out more
-find a better job
-be happier


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

- making more friends
- getting a place of my own
- getting healthier and working on my image
- putting my creativity to good use
- getting more money
- making people happy
- working on my independance
- getting a drivers licence
- getting a car
- welcoming my love and making her the happiest she can be with me.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

Get a job this summer
Start writing again
Improve my writing
Make friends at university
Get my QPR certifications
Make people happy
Get a boyfriend
Start learning Icelandic

And enjoy life as much as I can!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I want to pass my driving test and get into my last year of college passing all my exams first time round


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

I wanna be the very best. Like no one ever was. To catch them is my real test. To train them is my cause. I will travel across the land. Searching far and wide. 

Every challenge along the way. With courage I will face. I will battle everyday. To claim my rightful place.


----------



## jennyrsand (Mar 3, 2013)

*Get a good therapist
*Get friends at the new school I'm starting at
*Find a boyfriend


----------



## FrostGiant (Mar 31, 2013)

- Get on the right path to my future
- Get some work experience
- Get a summer job
- Start building a portfolio
- Join a club


----------



## tristatejosh (Mar 10, 2013)

Dreams for 2013

-have power over my negative thoughts
-continue improving myself
-keep a workout regime
-keep a healthy diet regime (spell check?)
-have awesome friendships
-dean's list
-get the O.W.L. position for fall 2013


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

-get in shape
-learn French
-meet someone nice
-travel


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

-Continue working on fitness/strength 
-Work hard and design well at work
-Win a race this year (not in my control though)
-Enjoy life!!


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

My dream has been to fight my depression as hard as I possibly can.

Changed my diet, go to the gym, do jogging, drank less alcohol. Did meditation.

But the depression came back, hard, and was like...no no...you ain't going nowhere buddy.

So I'm chucking out my brain medication and trying something new. The big D refuses to leave me alone.


----------



## alissadisa (Mar 25, 2013)

I would like to be more comfortable with myself
Find beautiful wife 
Get my driving license and thanks


----------



## toughcase (Mar 16, 2013)

-I want to fix my failing relationship by stopping myself from playing its ending in my head. To achieve this, I need to be less pessimistic and listen to what he have to say before getting defensive about my social anxiety behaviours.(He tends to see me as a series of symptoms these days)

-I want to hold a job and feel contented going to work on a daily basis. I do not want to feel so fearful and tensed that after work, I get splitting headaches.

-Work with my psychologist to tackle my social anxiety. Make SA much more manageable than before.

-Strenghthen my self-esteem.

-Treat my family and partner better.


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

- Lose more weight
- Exercise regularly
- Eat as healthily as I can
- Don't overstress about my job this year
- Date more
- Record music


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Learn the fret board. Been playing for years and so lazy at learning.


----------



## jvo (Apr 24, 2013)

Limmy said:


> I wanna be the very best. Like no one ever was. To catch them is my real test. To train them is my cause. I will travel across the land. Searching far and wide.
> 
> Every challenge along the way. With courage I will face. I will battle everyday. To claim my rightful place.


This is mine as well! We can help each other- _You teach me and I'll teach you?_


----------



## tynachosyum (Apr 22, 2013)

-Graduate high school -Deal with my SA -ask a girl out -buy a car -meet some people


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

All I want is to be thin, only thing within my reach, everything else it not worth mentioning


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

My goals for the year

1) Graduate with my Associates finally, and transfer to the University for my Bachelors (about a year left for Bachelors).

2) Get in shape. I want to lose 30 pounds this year and get toned, get back to juicing regularly.

3) Fix my sleep patterns

4) Enjoy life more!


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

-Get a boyfriend, a nice one.
-Get my first real job, make money
-Be *happy*, go on adventures & experience things I have never experienced before.

Work on my self love, self esteem & confidence issues.
Basically, I think I just need to work on myself & COMMIT to it & stop falling back in my bad habits.


----------



## Stradivari (Jan 27, 2013)

Try Lots of differenty Restaurants
Get into music school
Be happier


----------



## ladyworpledinker (Apr 25, 2013)

*My dreams for 2013...*

-Get moved to my mom's and less dependent on my ex.
-Find work and odd jobs and save save save.
-Lose at least 15 of my 30 pounds goal.
-Save enough to help lessen my sweetheart's burden.
-Get back to him well before Christmas.
-Win the lottery. :b


----------



## jais (Sep 15, 2012)

1. Lose 35lbs by July!
2. Learn to drive.
3. Learn to ride a bicycle.
4. Apply to University.
5. Travel by aeroplane. (It would be a first time for both!)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I got no responsibilities or ties to anyone. I'm in good health and decent shape, my parents are older now but they don't "need" me yet, no one I'm interested in is ever interested in me, so.....

have one last adventure before I hang all that up for good. I want to look into the possibility of brushing up my french and volunteering for medecins sans frontieres. I hope they can use me. do that for a year, then write that book everyone keeps telling me I should write. maybe do it in blog pieces or something. 

or.


----------



## Rosaletta (Apr 15, 2013)

Get through the last months of this school year with decent grades.
Overcoming my fear of letting teachers look at my work in class.
Start exercising.
Become less hard on myself.


----------



## jaysicka (Apr 22, 2013)

- get my first real salary paid job
- get a new car
- travel internationally
- be able to introduce myself to people first
- network


----------



## vancouver (Apr 7, 2012)

-Finish school upgrading
-Enroll for post-secondary
-Go Back to work
-Save up and get braces
-Save up and get new ride
-Keep working out and exercising throughout


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

- Get along well with new people I meet.
- Current friends will stay as friends in the future.
- Go to a nice college.
- Get a job.
- Learn how to drive.
- Try to be active on other social networking sites beside SAS.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

1. Go back to school. (Online probably.) 
2. Buy/rent a saxophone.
3. Driving licence.
4. Find love.

The last one is the hardest so that's why it's on the bottom. At least the first three are not out of my grasp.


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

1. Travel overseas and find work/live for a couple of years.
2. Attempt learning a second language
3. Become more involved with adrenaline activities.
4. Hopefully meet a beautiful foreign girl..
5. Maintain a disciplined exercise and diet regime.

In general, just been more active in life. Too much has passed me by..


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Right now...
I feel like all I really want is to spend some quality time with those who mean the most to me... my boyfriend and my family who I'll ask if we can plan some things to do together!

And to feel happy, continue feeling happy and enjoying myself.

I'd love to go on another tour too.. I'll have to see.


----------

